# baby and angel



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it seems i am going to have to hand feed some chicks as i was given a wf lutino female and a male lutino i did tell my friend you should never attempt to breed lutino to lutino but it was to late as he allready did the reason he gave them to me was he had the male out of the cage then he went to get the female out and all of a sudden the male cornerered hi in the corner i tried to tell him he was just protecting his mate anyways now i have the pair and they have eight eggs yup you read right eight they are due to start to hatch today here is a pic of the eight eggs


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww what lovely beautiful eggs lol


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Yayyyy !
I can't wait to see the babies ...
Keep us updated! ! !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow...you are going to have your hands full!!!


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

why cant a lutino be paired to a lutino?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea and on the 16th of november i start my salvation army kettle volunteer but a neighbour is going to help me


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it weakens the imune systym


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

is there an explination for that? as i dont understand why it would weaken there immune system?

also im sure letting them rais one family wont hurt just make sure not to let them breed again


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

devilangel09 said:


> is there an explination for that? as i dont understand why it would weaken there immune system?
> 
> also im sure letting them rais one family wont hurt just make sure not to let them breed again



Breeding 'like' to 'like' tends to decrease the quality of the 'tiel overall as well. You tend to get smaller birds with thinner crests (or bald spots, which is VERY common in lutinos). I had an "accidental" breeding from a whiteface lutino (LARGE bird, about 125g, with a full crest and no bald spot) to a lutino who had a large crest, bald spot, and was about 100g. The resulting offspring ended up being about 93g with a VERY VERY thing crest and a larger bald spot than the father.
You never ever want to breed like to like.. Whitefaces to whitefaces tends to produce smaller birds, etc.

I am not sure about the exact details of _WHY_ this occurs.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm you learn something new every day on here lol


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh right its really strange how that works out


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well the first egg has hatched and it is a lutino


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww so tiny


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

then there were 2 lutino chicks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww i so want a baby right now


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

i want one lol!!!
very cute and nice 2 hatch today. bet most will have hatched within the next 2 days


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

normally it is every 2nd day


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

yh but some hens dont sit on the eggs till theyve laid em all


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

mine started on egg 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh right thats probably it


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Allen- Really? Mine started when they laid the first egg...it's so wierd how they all have different parenting ways like humans do!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and another lutino chick makes 3 lutino chicks


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

how are they today? LOL your gonna have your hands full!! I cant wait to watch them grow!!

M


----------

